# Police Officer Max Dorley



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Max Dorley*

Providence Police Department, Rhode Island

End of Watch: Thursday, April 19, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 42
*Tour:* 15 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 4/19/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial



Police Officer Max Dorley was killed when his patrol car struck a utility pole on Admiral Street as he responded to a disturbance call at approximately 9:20 am.

Two vehicles in front of him pulled to the side, however a third vehicle attempted to make a left turn in front of him, causing him to swerve. His vehicle left the roadway and struck the pole head-on, causing it to break in half and fall atop the patrol car. He was extricated from the vehicle and transported to Rhode Island Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

Officer Dorley had served with the Providence Police Department for 15 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Colonel Hugh T. Clements, Jr.
Providence Police Department
325 Washington Street
Providence, RI 02903

Phone: (401) 272-3121
Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21230-police-officer-max-dorley#ixzz1sVVForW6


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace, Officer Dorley.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

RIP Officer Dorley


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

RIP


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Does the promotion have any influence on death benefits or is it solely and honor thing?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

RIP Officer Dorley


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Dorley


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

csauce777 said:


> Does the promotion have any influence on death benefits or is it solely and honor thing?


I told my wife that if I buy it in the line of duty, I do NOT want any posthumous promotion, unless it means enhanced benefits for her and my children.

RIP Officer Dorley.....victimized by yet another clueless douche driver who wasn't paying attention.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Any word on wake/funeral arrangements?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Calling hours will be held 4 to 8 p.m. Thursday at Nardolillo Funeral Home at 1278 Park Ave. in Cranston.
The funeral will be held at 10 a.m. Friday at the Cathedral of SS Peter & Paul in Providence.


----------



## Stan Indursky (May 6, 2012)

RIP


----------

